# كيفيةاستخدام الكلور على ماء الشرب



## عبدالعزيز عطية (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعمل فى وحدة تنقية مياه جوفية للشرب تخدم مايقرب من عشرة الاف فرد وتنتج أكثر من عشرين الف لتر يوميا؟ وسؤالى هو كيفية وضع الكلور على الماء فى الخزان الابتدائى وما هو نوع الكلور وماهى نسبته؟وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يمكن استخدام المواد التالية
صوديوم هايبوكلورايت
كالسيوم هايبوكلورايت
غاز كلور
التركيز المطلوب للكلورين المتبقي يجب ان لا يتجاوز 1 جزء / مليون


----------



## eng.emad sara (1 فبراير 2010)

يمكن استخدام غاز كلور
التركيز المطلوب للكلورين المتبقي يجب ان لا يتجاوز ..نصف : 1 جزء / مليون طرق الحقن ممكن استخدام طلمبات الحقن مثل obel dosing pump عن طريق وصلات الحقن على الخط ولابد ون المحافظى على النسبة وتركيب عدم لرجوع على الخط


----------



## eng.emad sara (1 فبراير 2010)

التركيز المطلوب للكلورين المتبقي يجب ان لا يتجاوز ..نصف : 1 جزء / مليون لكل متر مكعب و طرق الحقن ممكن استخدام طلمبات الحقن مثل obel dosing pump عن طريق وصلات الحقن على الخط ولابد ون المحافظى على النسبة وتركيب عدم لرجوع على الخط


----------



## eng.emad sara (1 فبراير 2010)

هو العملية المستخدمة لقتل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للأمراض (الجراثيم )، وتتم هذه العملية باستخدام الحرارة ( التسخين ) أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو المواد الكيميائية مثل البروم أو اليود أو الأوزون أو الكلور بتركيزات لا تضر بالإنسان أو الحيوان . وتعد طريقة التسخين الى درجة الغليان أولى الطرق المستخدمة في التطهير ولاتزال أفضلها في حمالات الطوارئ عندما تكون كمية المياه قليلة ، لكنها عير مناسبة عندما تكون كمية المياه كبيره كما في محطات المعالجة نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتها . أما استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والمعالجة بالبروم واليود فتعد طرقا مكلفة . هذا وقد انتشر استخدام الأوزون والكلور في تطهير مياه الشرب ، حيث راج استخدام الأوزون في أوربا والكلور في أمريكا . وفي الآونة الأخيرة اتجهت كثير من المحطات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الى استخدام الأوزون بالرغم من عدم ثباته كيمائيا وارتفاع تكلفته مقارنة بالكلور، وذلك لظهور بعض الآثار السلبية الصحية لاستخدام الكلور ( الكلورة ) في تطهير مياه الشرب يتفاعل الكلور مع الماء مكونا حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت ثم يتفاعل جزء من حامض الهيبوكلوروز مع الأمونيا الموجودة في الماء مكونا أمنيات الكلور ( الكلور المتحد المتبقي) ويطلق على ما تبقى من حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت الكلور الحر المتبقي وهذه المركبات ( الكلور الحر والكلور المتحد )هي التي تقوم بتطهير الماء وقتل الجراثيم الموجودة به ، ولذلك تلجا كثير من محطات المعالجة الى إضافة الكلور بنسب تكفي للحصول على كلور حر متبقي يضمن تطهير الماء الخارج من المحطة بكفاءة عالية ، بل في الغالب تكون كمية الكلور المضاف كافية لتأمين كمية محدود من الكلور الحر المتقي في شبكة توزيع المياه ، وذلك لتطهير المياه من أي كائنات دقيقة قد تدخل في الشبكة .


----------



## ك.ازهرى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن استخدام المواد التالية
صوديوم هايبوكلورايت
كالسيوم هايبوكلورايت
غاز كلور
التركيز المطلوب للكلورين المتبقي يجب ان لا يتجاوز 1 جزء / مليون


----------



## ك.ازهرى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## علاوي همر (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا ع المعلوات القيمة


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (19 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لتحديد جرعة الكلور فانت بتحددها علي اساس تحاليل ميكروبيولوجية انك بتبدا بتركيزات كلو0.2ppm و تعمل مزارع وب ناءا عليه لو التركيز دا مش كافي لقتل الميكروبات تزود التركيز الي ان تصل الي تركيزقاتل للكائنات الدقيقة
اهم شئ ما تزيد عن تركيز. 0.5 و تشوف انت هتحقن الكلور في صورة ايه


----------



## bakhtiyar doski (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

مثل ما تفضلو الاساتذة
اعمل فحص عينة المياه عن كمية الجراثيم,البكتيريا وو...الخ
اضف نسبة الكلور بحيث تستهلك والكمية المتبقية لا تزيد عن 0.5
ومن ثم يكون هناك فحص دوري مستمر تراقب فيه كمية الكلور المتبقي

وشكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اما نستخدم غاز الكلور ويحقن
او هيبوكلوريدات(الصوديوم او الكالسيوم)

والنسبة قليلة جدا لاتتجاوز جزء بالمليون
طبعا هناك دراسات توضح فائدة الكلور
وهناك دراسات تثبت اضراره بالصحة ومسبباته للسرطان


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## safaa66 (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

